# out of date hgh



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

is it ok to use

would it do any harm to you as in make you ill or anything

thanks


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

If it were me I would use it. But if your not happy to you can always send it up north lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i would n't if i were you i've heard really bad stories about wat can happen when out of date hgh is used but I know a place you can get rid of it post it to me and i'll sort it for you :thumb: :thumb : :beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

siovrhyl said:


> i would n't if i were you i've heard really bad stories about wat can happen when out of date hgh is used but I know a place you can get rid of it post it to me and i'll sort it for you :thumb: :thumb : :beer:


dont listen to him mate,send it to me,i'll make sure it goes where it needs to:whistling:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

^^ like the lads said above send it up north due to the colder temprature up here out of date HGH will last much longer.... X)


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

too late i just put it into my fats guts lol


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd use it, but I'd still worry it would be less potent especially if it hadnt been stored in fridge.


----------

